# First slingshot



## dimasmatos (Mar 12, 2015)

Hi guys, i'm planning on doing my first slingshot, (i'm still looking for some cool templates if you guys know some just tell me )

and i was thinking if i can use a ball bladder to make the bands, is it possible or are they too hard to pull?

Thanks for the attention.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

OHHH you are from Portugal!!! Bem vindo ao forum amigo!! Aconselho a mandar vir algum thera band pelo ebay, fica barato ou então veja nas lojas de desporto procure por elásticos de fitness também servem bem


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

there is a large selection of templates on the forum,glad you joined :wave:


----------



## dimasmatos (Mar 12, 2015)

bigron said:


> there is a large selection of templates on the forum,glad you joined :wave:


Oh yeah i saw that, i was looking for this type and i can't find it:












slingshooterPT said:


> OHHH you are from Portugal!!! Bem vindo ao forum amigo!! Aconselho a mandar vir algum thera band pelo ebay, fica barato ou então veja nas lojas de desporto procure por elásticos de fitness também servem bem


Obrigado  Eu não queria gastar dinheiro para já porque é um inicio mesmo e ainda nem disparar sei


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Então podes tentar com esse tipo de material que referiste... é melhor q nada e rapidamente te vais interessar!!


----------



## dimasmatos (Mar 12, 2015)

slingshooterPT said:


> Então podes tentar com esse tipo de material que referiste... é melhor q nada e rapidamente te vais interessar!!


O que achas da slingshot que mostrei? Será boa para iniciar?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Claro! É um modelo da A+slingshots mas tem cuidado com a madeira q utilizas...


----------



## dimasmatos (Mar 12, 2015)

slingshooterPT said:


> Claro! É um modelo da A+slingshots mas tem cuidado com a madeira q utilizas...


Estive a pensar em contraplacado.


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Sim se utilizares contraplacado "plywood" serve bastante bem!


----------



## dimasmatos (Mar 12, 2015)

slingshooterPT said:


> Sim se utilizares contraplacado "plywood" serve bastante bem!


Sabes mais tipos de madeira que sejam bons?


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Ou utilizando uma forca natural em que o "grão" da madeira cresce de uma forma muito forte ou então laminando 2 ou 3 placas de madeira uma com o grão na vertical outra na horizontal outra na vertical... para dar resistência á madeira


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Rather than copy a template, draw out one and make it, it will fit better. Hands are an individual thing. Don't worry about symmetry, make it fit YOU. Bill Hays has contributed a lot of popular designs and templates. Check the template section...modify according to your own hand's preferences. Some suggest to use Styrofoam first to get the general shape...then execute that in a solid medium.

Saw out a few plywood blanks...see which fits you best. Just ideas.

chuck


----------



## dimasmatos (Mar 12, 2015)

Susi said:


> Rather than copy a template, draw out one and make it, it will fit better. Hands are an individual thing. Don't worry about symmetry, make it fit YOU. Bill Hays has contributed a lot of popular designs and templates. Check the template section...modify according to your own hand's preferences. Some suggest to use Styrofoam first to get the general shape...then execute that in a solid medium.
> 
> Saw out a few plywood blanks...see which fits you best. Just ideas.
> 
> chuck


yes, i was thinking about doing some grooves for the finger just for better grip. I was just looking for the template just to have an idea.

I went to the template section and i found what i was looking for


----------



## Shome (Mar 2, 2015)

It was Ergo template, right?


----------

